
Show HN: Input masking library - msafi
https://github.com/msafi/text-mask
======
msafi
Hey folks,

Over the past several months I've been working on this input masking library,
Text Mask.

It takes a different a approach to solving the problem of input masking. Most
input masking libraries read key-codes from browser events, and based on that
decide what to do. Text Mask doesn't read any key-codes. It detects what the
user entered by comparing the new value with the previous value, and works off
of that. This approach eliminates cross-browser compatibility issues.

It's been a fun project to work on. But I would love to get more users and
feedback!

